# How Important Is Fishing to You?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

The fishing is always FANTASTIC... though sometimes the catching is not so good.










-Da Fonz


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Fonsie, that sunfish that you have in your hand is one of my favorite fish to eat. I would just assume take a stringer full of them home as just about any other kind of fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Fonsie, that sunfish that you have in your hand is one of my favorite fish to eat. I would just assume take a stringer full of them home as just about any other kind of fish. Great canned too!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice sign moonwolf!  

That's a nice sunfish too Fonzie. My fishing fever just went up a notch or two. lol

edited to add........I haven't tried canning them r.h., thanks for the tip!


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

MW, do you have one of those talking fish on your wall, too?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Niki said:


> MW, do you have one of those talking fish on your wall, too?


not on the wall, but I've got a casting bass that burps. :shrug: I'll take a picture soon and show you.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

lol...yes please! Can you do video and audio instead?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

I fish, therefore I am........

I need a powered ice auger now. I threw away my hand auger. Then I won't have to look for open water in the winter.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, I love to eat a few Bluegills when I can. The problem is finding the 9" ones that are worth cleaning.

-Da Fonz


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not as important as it should be.I got worms yesterday still haven't drowned any. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Niki said:


> lol...yes please! Can you do video and audio instead?


can't do a video, but here's a picture of the burping bass. The idea is when you test cast a fishing rod with a weighted plug into the basses open mouth. Then the tongue flips up, and the bass gives an audible loud "BURP"! lol. 
The dog thinks it's pretty cool.


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

moonwolf said:


> can't do a video, but here's a picture of the burping bass. The idea is when you test cast a fishing rod with a weighted plug into the basses open mouth. Then the tongue flips up, and the bass gives an audible loud "BURP"! lol.
> The dog thinks it's pretty cool.


lol..too cute. I have a mounted fish on my livingroom wall and, no, I didn't catch it unless you consider it as one of those wonderful things the previous owners left behind in the basement as catching the one that almost got away. As soon as I saw it, I KNEW it had to be prominently displayed in my livingroom  Anyway, my kitties like to chew the fins lol It has sharp teeth, so I don't think they will put their little heads in his mouth any time soon


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

We love our gills too.We have a fisk fry once a week with them. During spawning season we have fresh fish a couple times a week, cause it's nice to set the fryer outside on the deck and fry fish, frys and a number of cold beers.

Store bought fish don't taste good. Catch and release, what's that? :shrug:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Fonsie, that sunfish that you have in your hand is one of my favorite fish to eat. I would just assume take a stringer full of them home as just about any other kind of fish.



Hey rh-have you ever eaten walleye? Now don't get me wrong, bluegill are fine, crappie too, but they can't begin to compare with walleye or perch IMO. Also If you want a big fish fry you're gonna clean two or three dozen bluegill whereas you can get the same amount of fish to fry by cleaning a half dozen decent eyes!


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

Fishing
rideing harleys
sex
sorry they are are all sex so sex is at the top of my list, 
crappie. blue gill , perch, or any brim fishing is very inportant to me 
love it and love to eat it. nothing better than a 36 inch rod with small spinning real and 2 lb test fighting these little buggers


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been experimenting with fly fishing lately. It's enjoyable. I've mostly caught bluegill,smallmouth,crappie & perch. A lot of them have been released because they were too small, but I did catch a 15lb drum on 7lb tackle that was exciteing. I'm still an absolute beginner, but it's interesting. We don't have any trout streams in OK, but I'd like to fish one.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

A friend at work bought 6 bobbers that when a fish pulls on your line, they sing a little song!!! His son took them from here in MO. and went fishing in Mich. They all cracked in the cold!!! My friend hadn't used them one time and payed so much for them, he wouldn't tell me the cost. Now it is warming up and we are going fishing without the Singing Bobbers, boy is he mad at his kid!


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

how does the saying go...A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

don't get near enough time fishin'! knew i had found the right one when she could bait her own hook. muskie from a canoe is a bit too exciting though! thankfully the line breaks before the canoe goes down! bigger boat and heavier line next time.


----------



## catalyst (Feb 22, 2007)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day working.

When fishing is bad, we have a time killer contest to see who can catch the smallest fish.

Sometimes thats not easy.

LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Number one hobby for me. This stringer of crappie came out of a local watershed on a friend's place that fall. All are at least 10" in length and if I remember correctly, had three quart sized baggies stuffed with filets when I finished cleaning these guys.










Note: This stringer weighed close to 50lbs......... see my knuckles turning white......... hahahaha! :dance:


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

nice stringer of crappie there, SF. and one happy looking angler!


----------

